# CSS, SCS, SStS Pro or VSL Dimension Strings



## omc_29 (Jul 18, 2020)

So out of these choices which would you go for if you could choose only one? I've been looking for a good core string library that I can use to supplement with the BBCSO Strings. I find some things can be a bit lacking with the BBCSO strings in particular faster legato lines and runs. I've pretty much got it down to these four choices. I'm leaning towards CSS or SCS at the moment as I have read that the SStS legatos are a bit lacking in the spitfire studio series. The VSL dimension strings also looks good but its more expensive.

EDIT: Just noticed that I've posted this in the wrong place. I have re posted it in the sample section now so please ignore this post!!


----------

